# A few Greenheads



## ripping the teal (Sep 22, 2005)

This is our ND swat. 8 guys, 40 greenheads. Didn't take us long to complete the task. They were jumping in the bag.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Nicely done, love the colour green and those yellow bills


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Awesome work, I looked and looked but could not see a hen head in there. :beer: :beer:


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

very nice!!!! bet you will be telling stories from that days hunt for a long time... I would!!!


----------



## ripping the teal (Sep 22, 2005)

That's definatley one hunt I will never forget. These birds were roosting right next to the field. I only had about 15 decoys and a Mojo out. They just fell into the spread. Definatley were not leary birds.


----------



## Chad32 (Jan 3, 2006)

Great hunt! 8)


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Congrats, those are the hunts you'll never forget


----------



## mightiesthunter (Oct 24, 2002)

nice teal ripper, nice...

when did you get them? I noticed the posting date, but did it happen recently or a while ago?


----------



## cupped and committed 07 (Nov 8, 2006)

wow! IM JEALOUS HAHAHA THATS AWESOME THOUGH! good job man...but congrats on all those green heads! great pic!


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

well done! thats something that you don't see every day. :sniper:


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

I applaud you for your patience and discipline. Nicely done. Wish more people did the same. Glad you had fun.


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

I may be mistaking but it looks to me that there is a few hens back behind the greenheads in the box. Even if still a great shoot. Nice job

HCW


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Acemallard said:


> I may be mistaking but it looks to me that there is a few hens back behind the greenheads in the box. Even if still a great shoot. Nice job
> 
> HCW


I noticed the same thing. He claims 40 greenies for eight guys which would be the limit. There looks to be some hens in the background and I don't count 40 greenies so probably still w/in limits.

No shame if you shot hens, just be honest.

I'm glad to hear you enjoyed your hunt!

Mike


----------



## Northshorebull (Oct 11, 2006)

Taddy and Ace it must be nice to be so perfect. Give the guy his credit obviously if he said 34 Greenies and 6 hens you perfect shooters would have ripped him regardless. The point is they diligently went about shooting Drakes. Nice Job and Congats!!! :beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Northshorebull said:


> Taddy and Ace it must be nice to be so perfect. Give the guy his credit obviously if he said 34 Greenies and 6 hens you perfect shooters would have ripped him regardless. The point is they diligently went about shooting Drakes. Nice Job and Congats!!! :beer:


Far from perfect here...I just wouldn't say 40 greenies for 8 guys which is a limit it in itself to have a few hens in the same pic. If I take the pic at face value and what he said, they shot 40 greenies and with a few hens in the pic which is over the limit. I highly doubt that's the case, but there's no reason to state anything other than the truth...

I guess you missed where I said no shame in shooting hens.

If I've learned anything in the military and life, it's that perception is reality. It's unfortunate, but reality.

Back to the original post....Again, I congratulate you on your ND hunt! It's awesome to be in the field w/ birds working the decoys.

Good Huntin'

Mike


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

I never hinted that I was perfect and I also said nice job and a good hunt. I was just stating what I saw. I have been out many times this year and yes a few hens have met the dirt. I find it so ironic that people have to jump in and start ripping people for stating things and reading more into a post than what is said. Again nice hunt you guys. I know how it feels when you get a bunch of DUCKS to commit to the dekes and have a shoot like that.

HCW


----------



## ripping the teal (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks for noticing. Sorry about the couple hens. Maybe next time it will be a perfect hunt.


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

Nothing to be sorry about. It was a great hunt from the looks of it. None of us are perfect and don't let anyone tell you different. If you shoot as many ducks as that there is going to be the ocasional hey shot. Again great hunt and enjoy the memories.

HCW :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I give credit to anyone who tries to shoot drakes. I failed on another "perfect" season with 2 suzies down.

If you watch TV and hunting videos it's very common to see hens harvested all the same with the drakes. To each his own I guess, but as I said I will give credit to those with patience.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

> I failed on another "perfect" season with 2 suzies down.


What about those two hen bluebills? or did Corey shoot those? oke:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm surprised you remember the morning as you were running around the slough after cripples. :lol: I wish we would've hunted that hole more than once this year. I can't tell you how many times I drove past it and wondered.


----------

